# Opie & Anthony fan gets an earful over ambush



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/story/372629p-316952c.html


Richard Huff said:


> A day after WABC/Ch. 7 correspondent Anthony Johnson was ambushed by a fan of the Opie and Anthony show on XM Satellite Radio, a station official said they're taking precautions to ensure employees' safety.
> 
> Separately, the radio hosts - Gregg (Opie) Hughes and Anthony Cumia - told listeners yesterday that they were calling off their "Assault on the Media" campaign, saying the incident with Johnson had gone too far.
> 
> ...


The Assault on the Media is _finally_ over. I was getting sick and tired of trying to watch a news report on something actually important and seeing these morons jump into the frame screaming.


----------

